# Moving To Dubai - Schools/Areas ..Help!



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi 
We are moving to Dubai , and will probably time it for Sept, we are are over in April to look at areas and hopefully have the school interviews for our 9 year old boy..

2 Things really - any English school recommendations - that we are likely to get into! Currently short listed Kings, Repton, DESS, Wellington,Jebal Ali.. (I know we have no chance with JESS), - ???
and Areas...Ranches Lakes Meadows Greens Springs ...does anyone have an opinion on any of these???

ANY help/advice greatly appreciated !

Thanks
Dx


----------



## faithless (Dec 9, 2009)

donnasb said:


> Hi
> We are moving to Dubai , and will probably time it for Sept, we are are over in April to look at areas and hopefully have the school interviews for our 9 year old boy..
> 
> 2 Things really - any English school recommendations - that we are likely to get into! Currently short listed Kings, Repton, DESS, Wellington,Jebal Ali.. (I know we have no chance with JESS), - ???
> ...



None of my kids have attended those said schools, and maybe someone whose children actually have would be in a better position to give accurate feedback. My kids are at RIS which offers National Curriculum until IGCSE and I am happy with the education and the all round learning. If you go to JESS then you are opting for a school which caters to a "select" few nationalities....... which is very different than the Dubai experience of multiculturalism. My children enjoy interacting with and learning with kids of other nationalities. Perhaps you can look at GEMS Wellington and DBS - facilities may be great, but recommend that you dig deeper and look at the education.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

donnasb, do you have any idea what part of town you want to live in?
There are tons of schools that meet your criteria but unless you have a idea where you want to live then I would be shooting in the dark.


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Mr Big! (Keep thinking of SATC when I see this).. anyway we have a friend who lives in the Arabian Ranches - Saheel, my hubby went to his villa and quite liked it, so we were going to start with there, but keep reading other threads with regard to The Greens / Lakes - will will be given a rental allowance, so its not about cost, just where we would fit in better and the School our 9 yr old boy will go to.

The schools that we are about to send forms for are: in order of preference - which is just currently based on Internet research, so am really in the dark, but we have to apply which all come with Fees! to a few just in case, we are hopefully going to send forms this week with the plan to come over now to look for villa and visit schools last week in March.


Kings
GEMS Wellington 
Jebel ALi
DESS (?)
& Possibly Greenfield Commuity ... 


ANY suggestions / advice greatly welcomed at this point as just hoping the school choices and areas we plan to look at are the right ones!!

Thanks
Donna


----------



## Marika Stimac (Feb 12, 2010)

*Hello.*

Hi, 
I am also thinking of relocating BACK to Dubai, we are Canadian's that currently live in Croatia.

I also have two small kids and have actually lived in Dubai 4 years and trust me, getting a villa is the way to go! You will enjoy your Dubai experience much more!
We actually own a villa in Victory Heights in Esmeralda Village. We bought it long ago and now since the market fell we are considering moving back. So I have been researching as well, the school is supposedly very good and offers more sports programs than most (like Jess). I really like how the community is very active and most of all we love the floor plan of our villa (it's a C1)
But since I live in Croatia at the moment (and love it) I am considering renting out the villa (if I can) to someone privately ( so no one has to pay fees ) and so I don't have to deal with the stress of moving back.
We have checked out all the communities in Dubai and this one felt that it would have the most future potential for our kids and that is why we invested. And it really isn't much farther out than Arabian Ranches. 

If you interested in more info on our villa please don't hesitate to contact me (it should be ready in May) And if not, good luck but hopefully you will also choose Victory Heights, it will one day be a really wonderful place to live.


----------



## goldilucks (Mar 3, 2009)

donnasb said:


> Hi Mr Big! (Keep thinking of SATC when I see this).. anyway we have a friend who lives in the Arabian Ranches - Saheel, my hubby went to his villa and quite liked it, so we were going to start with there, but keep reading other threads with regard to The Greens / Lakes - will will be given a rental allowance, so its not about cost, just where we would fit in better and the School our 9 yr old boy will go to.
> 
> The schools that we are about to send forms for are: in order of preference - which is just currently based on Internet research, so am really in the dark, but we have to apply which all come with Fees! to a few just in case, we are hopefully going to send forms this week with the plan to come over now to look for villa and visit schools last week in March.
> 
> ...


 Look at JESS and Regent as well. Have had experience with both schools and they have top notch primary depts. Good luck!


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

*Interested in Victory Heights*

Hi Marika,

We are currently in the process of planning our move to Dubai, to arrive late May early June and are very interested in renting in Victory heights and in particular a C2 or C1 villa.

We are visiting Dubai next week. Is there any chance we could view the property?

Maybe we could take this conversation offline somewhere to discuss further. 

Are you on skype?

Thanks B-Bear


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

B-Bear said:


> Hi Marika,
> 
> We are currently in the process of planning our move to Dubai, to arrive late May early June and are very interested in renting in Victory heights and in particular a C2 or C1 villa.
> 
> ...


Hi - be interested on your thoughts of Victory Heights/ Villas when you have been


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

*Victory heights*

Hi Donnasb,

We were already there 2 weeks ago and really liked the area and location. Only drawback was that the local amenities didn't seem complete in VH. So no communal swimming pool - we will be looking to negotiate a private pool if we live there. 

Check out this website to view floorplans: Victory Heights
Just click on "our villas" and then download the PDF's.

Some schools were on half term so we did not get to visit all those that were on our list, so we are going to fix that loop also.

It would be good to talk with you, as I feel we are in very similar circumstances and on the same lines of thought and may have a lot of information to share. - 

Are you on skype??

Thanks
B-Bear


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

B-Bear said:


> Hi Donnasb,
> 
> We were already there 2 weeks ago and really liked the area and location. Only drawback was that the local amenities didn't seem complete in VH. So no communal swimming pool - we will be looking to negotiate a private pool if we live there.
> 
> ...



Hi Again, yes I am on Skype we must arrange to talk...

Mmmm having looked a VH ,and as I do not want a private pool (have one here in Cyprus and its a constant worry with my 2 year old although it is fenced off - theres always the 'what if' ...) so a communal pool is the way I want to go this time.

I think we will opt for one of the bungalows in The Green Community as they are a great size, and again with a toddler its less to worry about , with balconys etc on the Villas, which again we have here!- you learn by our mistakes 

With regard to schools, Daniel is currently in Y4 , and we completed forms for Dess, which we have not followed up yet with the fee as I now think it maybe a bit far out - but sent Applications and Fees to Kings Dubai, Wellington International and Greenfield, we are hoping to over there for a week at the end of the month, to visit schools and look at properties, - so are you moving before the end of school term,?? we finish 3 weeks into June here so we are trying to hang on,to finish the school year off - then pack furniture off to Dubai, while I as usual vacate for the summer to the UK, and once the furniture arrives, towards the end of August we will all go back to the new house...well thats the Plan ?!!
But there is a slim possibility that we mayhave to move a bit earlier.

I am also going to apply for the Nursery in the GC, just in case!

So are you over again next week? 

What are you doing about cars - I think leasing is very popular as apparantly insurance is very expensive and when you lease it is all inc, so we are looking at that and also about buying a 2/3 year old second hand although heard that that maybe not a great idea either - but will certainly be getting me a 4x4!

Did you visit any other housing areas while you where over btw?

THANKS AGAIN for your adivce and information,... its all a bit daunting , and I just cant waiit to get over and do our look see, I have been to Dubai before but it was for pleasure, so we did not look much further from the hotel and shopping malls - which my hubby was not too pleased about


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

donnasb said:


> Hi Again, yes I am on Skype we must arrange to talk...
> 
> Mmmm having looked a VH ,and as I do not want a private pool (have one here in Cyprus and its a constant worry with my 2 year old although it is fenced off - theres always the 'what if' ...) so a communal pool is the way I want to go this time.
> 
> ...



Hi Donnasb,

Please send me a message inviting me as a contact on skype and we can pick up from there.
my skype address is: rod-bartlett

Talk soon!


----------



## 2Dxb (Sep 23, 2009)

*Any South African Families out there?*
I am trying to figure out what would be best for our kids - which school grades/years to put them in? Do I push them up or keep them back? Or does the school just go on their ages? (IF I can get them places in the schools , that is ! Its not looking very hopeful at the moment!)

My daughter just turned 9, and is in SA Grade 3, and my son just turned 6 and is in SA Grade R.

I emailed the schools, and apparently my daughter "should already be in year 4, and son in year 1"

Any experienced parents with advice? My kids are both pretty smart, and in the top quarter of thier current classes. They are stable kids, and I think they would adapt fairly well to change. (I hope !!!)
Many thanks in anticipation of your replies.


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

B-Bear said:


> Hi Donnasb,
> 
> Please send me a message inviting me as a contact on skype and we can pick up from there.
> my skype address is: rod-bartlett
> ...


just seen this ....

Dubizzle.com - Dubai Property for Rent - Villa/House - Hotttt...!!! - Victory Heights - 5 Bed Villa @ 160,000 Only

looks v cheap.... whats the catch !


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

donnasb said:


> just seen this ....
> 
> Dubizzle.com - Dubai Property for Rent - Villa/House - Hotttt...!!! - Victory Heights - 5 Bed Villa @ 160,000 Only
> 
> looks v cheap.... whats the catch !


I'm not sure there is a catch. seems that there are a few investors in VH especially C1 & C2 type villas who are now looking to rent out! - Looks like the competition is hotting up! - could be good timing for us. - I am hopeful to fidn out more next week.


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

*Vh c2 AED160k*



donnasb said:


> just seen this ....
> 
> Dubizzle.com - Dubai Property for Rent - Villa/House - Hotttt...!!! - Victory Heights - 5 Bed Villa @ 160,000 Only
> 
> looks v cheap.... whats the catch !



Hi, I just had a view of the masterplan on VH website, and the price could be due to the property not backing on to the golf course or driving range! - just a guess - I could be wrong..........hwell:.


----------



## emmyloolah (Feb 24, 2010)

*Schools & Home*

Hello! How exciting for you all. My family and I moved to Dubai just under 2 years ago. We absolutely love it here. My son is nearly 13 and attends JESS at Arabian Ranches. It's a wonderful school, my son is thriving there. We also live on the Ranches in Saheel Village. Having moved here recently from Mirdif, I must say it's the best move we've made. My son cycles safely to school in 5 minutes, there are wonderful play areas and he has made lots of friends. I know that JESS admissions are difficult - you may find though that your employer may be on their list of company debentures, which eases the way a little.

I have friends with children at both DESS & Kings and I know that they are extremely happy with their choices and the children are doing brilliantly.

Good luck with your move!


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

emmyloolah said:


> Hello! How exciting for you all. My family and I moved to Dubai just under 2 years ago. We absolutely love it here. My son is nearly 13 and attends JESS at Arabian Ranches. It's a wonderful school, my son is thriving there. We also live on the Ranches in Saheel Village. Having moved here recently from Mirdif, I must say it's the best move we've made. My son cycles safely to school in 5 minutes, there are wonderful play areas and he has made lots of friends. I know that JESS admissions are difficult - you may find though that your employer may be on their list of company debentures, which eases the way a little.
> 
> I have friends with children at both DESS & Kings and I know that they are extremely happy with their choices and the children are doing brilliantly.
> 
> Good luck with your move!


Thanks very much for your comments - we have not even applied to JESS as we do not think we have a chance, we have applied for WIS and Greenfield too - do you know anyone with children in these or have you heard anything.
The Ranches is on our list to view along with The Green Community west and possibly Victory Heights???? - but you would recommend The ranches then?
Is there many British families living there?

Thanks again


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

donnasb said:


> Hi Mr Big! (Keep thinking of SATC when I see this).. anyway we have a friend who lives in the Arabian Ranches - Saheel, my hubby went to his villa and quite liked it, so we were going to start with there, but keep reading other threads with regard to The Greens / Lakes - will will be given a rental allowance, so its not about cost, just where we would fit in better and the School our 9 yr old boy will go to.
> 
> The schools that we are about to send forms for are: in order of preference - which is just currently based on Internet research, so am really in the dark, but we have to apply which all come with Fees! to a few just in case, we are hopefully going to send forms this week with the plan to come over now to look for villa and visit schools last week in March.
> 
> ...




Ah yes but he has fallen from grace now and is the nick in The Good Wife!


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

*Jess*



emmyloolah said:


> Hello! How exciting for you all. My family and I moved to Dubai just under 2 years ago. We absolutely love it here. My son is nearly 13 and attends JESS at Arabian Ranches. It's a wonderful school, my son is thriving there. We also live on the Ranches in Saheel Village. Having moved here recently from Mirdif, I must say it's the best move we've made. My son cycles safely to school in 5 minutes, there are wonderful play areas and he has made lots of friends. I know that JESS admissions are difficult - you may find though that your employer may be on their list of company debentures, which eases the way a little.
> 
> I have friends with children at both DESS & Kings and I know that they are extremely happy with their choices and the children are doing brilliantly.
> 
> Good luck with your move!


I've had amazing feedback about JESS. However, if you do not have a corporate debenture, it is at least a 2 year waiting list.


----------



## emmyloolah (Feb 24, 2010)

donnasb said:


> Thanks very much for your comments - we have not even applied to JESS as we do not think we have a chance, we have applied for WIS and Greenfield too - do you know anyone with children in these or have you heard anything.
> The Ranches is on our list to view along with The Green Community west and possibly Victory Heights???? - but you would recommend The ranches then?
> Is there many British families living there?
> 
> Thanks again


Hey, no problem. I'm guessing it must be different for the lower years, we were really lucky to get our son into JESS - we moved him in from another school we were unhappy with (it's closed down now!) in to year 8. We don't have corporate debentures and he got in on the strength of his report and exam results... but this is secondary and you're not looking for that.

There are some really lovely areas in The Ranches. I can really recommend Saheel and I have friends who are happy in Alvarado and Mirador. I haven't heard such positive things about Al Reem, but maybe someone else here will put me straight on that! I can't help with Victory Heights, not been there, but I heard that Green Community can be difficult to get in and out of (traffic). Maybe others will comment on that.

Before I started working again, I went to the Arabian Ranches Ladies coffee morning a couple of times. Whilst not really my scene, I met a few lovely women there who've become good friends. They organise all kinds of get togethers - lunches, walking & cycling groups, pilates... actually you name it and they pretty much do it I think! It's a good way to launch yourself in anyway. It's a huge group, so there will always be someone there you'll click with. ... and yes! loads of English families.

Let me know if there's any more info you need on the Ranches.

Take care for now!


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

emmyloolah said:


> Hey, no problem. I'm guessing it must be different for the lower years, we were really lucky to get our son into JESS - we moved him in from another school we were unhappy with (it's closed down now!) in to year 8. We don't have corporate debentures and he got in on the strength of his report and exam results... but this is secondary and you're not looking for that.
> 
> There are some really lovely areas in The Ranches. I can really recommend Saheel and I have friends who are happy in Alvarado and Mirador. I haven't heard such positive things about Al Reem, but maybe someone else here will put me straight on that! I can't help with Victory Heights, not been there, but I heard that Green Community can be difficult to get in and out of (traffic). Maybe others will comment on that.
> 
> ...


Hi Emmyloolah, 

Thanks, thats really helpful - 
With a 2 year old I am not wanting a pool, by to be near one- is there any areas you would suggest that are a good location to pool/park ?
Also, is there Nurserys there? 
Apart from JESS which is obviously to small for all the residents (at least on the Junior side, do you know what are the main other schools that children attend from The Ranches.? 

We are coming over in a few weeks and trying to work out the best way to plan viewing properties - there are many but on privately or with lots of different agents, and to schedule viewing appointments from different sources sounds like a nightmare..

Thanks again, your time and comments much appreciated


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

B-Bear said:


> Hi Donnasb,
> 
> Please send me a message inviting me as a contact on skype and we can pick up from there.
> my skype address is: rod-bartlett
> ...



Good luck for your trip tomorrow, hope you get everything (as much as possible) in place this time....
Speak soon hopefully

Donna & Jon


----------

